# Recessed lights and thicker ceilings



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Thought I would see what the rest of you are doing. If you are using recessed lights jn a ceiling, but also have a ceiling thickness that is more than 1", how are you dealing with it. Example. Juno recessed allow up to 1" thick ceiling. They give you 1/2" and allow and additional 1/2" adjustment on the IC rated lights. I've strapped a ceiling, installed lights on strapping and then added 1/2"'of soundboard and 1/2" of Blueboard. That maxes out the light adjustment right there,many if the Blueboard gets plastered you are adding another 1/8". So that kind of works. If you do 1/2" soundboard first, then strap it and drywall, you have roughly 1 1/4"-1 3/8" of ceiling thickness below the light housing. That doesn't work. Does anyone use resilient channel or quiet clips with hat channel? How do you address lights with those? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Recessed lights will allow sound to pass right through your new ceiling.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Recessed lights will allow sound to pass right through your new ceiling.


I realize that. But clients get what they want. I'll use light box covers. Doesn't seem like anything is really perfect.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just make sure they know that its a weak spot for sound. 

Maybe a sparky here can help you. Good luck!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm trying to use the airloc gaskets on the Juno lights. They require the can to be flush with the finished ceiling surface. My electrician doesn't really have much faith in the gaskets. He's also waiting to hear back from the doctor if he is sick again (cancer I think).


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Juno makes trims for thicker ceilings, here is one;

http://www.atgstores.com/no-categor..._g378403.html?linkloc=cataLogProductItemsName

If you know which cans were installed and what trim configuration you want your supply house should be able to order what you need.

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Just about any trim will cover a bad fit. It's getting a good fit with thicker ceilings without doing a whole bunch of crazy blocking


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Just about any trim will cover a bad fit. It's getting a good fit with thicker ceilings without doing a whole bunch of crazy blocking


I agree, the link shows one of the trims meant to be used in cielings thicker than the cans adjustment range. If you look at the trim I linked, it has a collar that aligns the trim to the can and seals the gap. That is what it is designed to do.

Other than that you'll need to lower the frame to within the fixtures range of adjustment. 

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think that adapter works with a straight up IC20 housing. I'm using 5" I couldn't even find that part on their site.


----------

